# Nexus Tablet?



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.engadget....hin-six-months/
I died.

"Google's Executive Chairman is good value for a headline-grabbing quote. Sitting down with Italian newspaper _Corriere della Sera_ at the opening of the company's new offices on the former NABISCO bakery, he said "in the next six months we plan to market a tablet of the highest quality." Take the translation with a pinch of salt, but he either means the company will be launching a "marketing" push with all of its hardware partners, or we'll be seeing Google-branded tablets like the Nexus range of phones by next Summer."

Again, I died, only if it's an actual Nexus tablet.


----------

